# Möchte meine Hardware Updaten -> Welche Grafikkarte ?



## Nightcrawler (9. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte in den nächsten Tagen meine Hardware es Updaten , mein system ist wirlich ein bisschen langsam mit der Zeit geworden, weiß aber nicht ob die Komponeten die ich ausgsucht gut zusammen passen. Vieleicht könnt Ihr mir da helfen:

ALT -> NEU

CPU
AMD Athlon 1,4 Ghz Thunderbirdt -> AMD Athlon XP 2600+ Barton plus CPU Lüfter Whisperrock IV

RAM
2x 256 MB SDRAM 133 Mhz -> 2x 256 MB DDRAM 400 Mhz

Mainboard
ASUS KT 133 (oder ähnlich) -> ASUS A7N8X Deluxe oder X

Grafikkarte
ASUS GeForce 2 mit 32 MB -> ATI Radeon 9600Pro 128 oder MSI 5600 FX VDTR 128

Hier bei der Grafikkarte liegt mein größtes Problem ich tendiere langsam zur ATI weil da die Geschwindigkeit besser sein soll.

Ich nutze den Rechner stark für 3D basiernde Spiel wie UT2003, Generals( das gute deutsche), Age of Mytholgy, Neverwinters End usw. als auch für die Erschaffung von 3D Projekten mit Cinema 4D. 

Wär nett wenn ihr mir eure Meinung dazu sagt.

Dank im Voraus

Nightcrawler


----------



## Nightcrawler (9. November 2003)

Kann mir keiner von euch einen Rat geben. 
Weiß wirklich nicht welche Garfikkarte ich nehmen soll und ob die restlichen Komponeten gut zusammen arbeiten.

Nightcrawler


----------



## Erpel (9. November 2003)

Also ich würde zu der 9600 von ati tendieren, gugg dir mal den "Wiso laufen spiele bei mir so langsam" Thread an, da steht noch was zur GF FX
Zu den andern komponenten weiß ich nix leider


----------



## Nightcrawler (9. November 2003)

Habe gerade gesehen das ATI eine Neue Version der 9600 hat "XT".
hat schon jemand diese Karte und wenn ja wie schnell ist die.

Und was ist dran das die Catalyst treiber 3.8 den Monitor zerstören. Und wurde dieser Bug in 3.9 behoben.

Nightcrawler


----------

